# slamming a sentra into park while driving



## scotty (Feb 2, 2004)

i have a freind that has a 97 nissan sentra. the other day her friend (from the passenger seat) slammed her car into park or reverse or something while she was driving. It screwed up the transmission totally. Eighteen hundred dollars for a new transmission. Now my friend is suing that girl for slamming her car out of drive and into some gear in which the transmission got screwed. We are all going to court over this (Judge Judy as a matter of fact LOL!!!) and the girl being sued is saying she has information which states that it is impossible to slam a 97 Nissan Sentra out of gear while driving and mess up the transmission. This sounds like bullcrap to me, but i just wanted to pose the question to you guys whether this might be true or not. And also, do you guys no any good sites to go to where i can get information on the subject of how you can and cannot mess up a transmission in a 97 Nissan Sentra. Thanks and wish us luck in court..............Heh, it's a free trip to LA!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

uhm was the car moving? if the car is moving and you do that then ya your cars tranny will get royally fucked.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

judge judy lmao


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Some cars have an idiot proof feature where the engine 
shuts off when u put it into Reverse while going forward. How do I know this?
When I worked at a car rental company we would mercilessly abuse the cars.
We had a bunch of Ford Tempos and the engine would die if shifted into Reverse while going forward (10 MPH, about). I don't know about Nissans though.


----------



## beatup97sentra (May 18, 2003)

Now thats a case for the judge..... i dont know about bein able to shift out of drive like that, i guess im to much of a chicken shit to try


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Tell us when it is being broadcast


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

NickZac said:


> Tell us when it is being broadcast


yea definitly, i want to see this shit...


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

blankgazex said:


> yea definitly, i want to see this shit...


Now we are going to need a "Sentra on Judge Judy" thread


----------



## 200sxOuTKasT (Feb 24, 2003)

Thats kind of sad if auto Sentras don't have that feature that prevents you from going into park OR reverse. I know for a fact that my mom's old 90 lexus es250 won't shift into park or reverse unless the brake pedal is fully pressed (I was like 5, and I dicked around with her shifter once when and it scared the shit out of her, but she told me she was glad I couldn't shift it into park or reverse while she was driving); even my Honda Civic wouldn't do that either (I was on a slope and was still in drive so I was standing still and not pressing the brakes, but it wouldn't let me move to park until I realized I wasn't pressing down on the brake pedal like my mom's car).


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....people nowadays are wusses. suing someone for $1800 of damage their friend caused to their car. ida beat the shit out of the person. and gotten it fixed myself. and a used tranny can be had for less than $1800. did they REALLY have to get new? in a 97? nope.

but yah, thats like 1000x worse than revving to about 5k rpm, and dropping it in D


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

There's safety feature to turn off the engine if you're moving forward and push it into reverse. I did it one time by accident going down a hill at 55mph on Camp Pendleton... accidentally hit the shifter and pushed it into reverse... engine shut off immediately.


----------



## scotty (Feb 2, 2004)

i know most cars have that safety feature where you can't throw it out of gear, but that feature is just in case you accidentlly hit the shifter lightly. If you slam that bitch out of gear intentionally that safety feature will not work right??????


----------



## meg626 (May 9, 2004)

Slayer2003 said:


> .....people nowadays are wusses. suing someone for $1800 of damage their friend caused to their car. ida beat the shit out of the person. and gotten it fixed myself. and a used tranny can be had for less than $1800. did they REALLY have to get new? in a 97? nope.
> 
> but yah, thats like 1000x worse than revving to about 5k rpm, and dropping it in D


Thanks, but, the tranny WAS used, and it still cost $1800.


----------



## AL_Sentra (Sep 5, 2003)

Ok heres what it does cuz its happened to me in my 96 sentra going pretty slow luckily hehe. When u put it in park while moving it will make a grinding gears noise and come to a slow hault. So yea from the noise i heard I imagine if it was going at a reasonable speed it would fuck it up. If she wanted to be funny she should have pulled the E brake instead lol.


----------



## import02 (Oct 16, 2002)

how bad is it for the tranny to be shiffting with an auto cause i know some dumasses that do it all the time


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

there are tons of threads about that... do a search. 

can someone close this thread? questions answered.


----------

